# GBAtemp Tournament #3: mystery prize



## thieves like us (Sep 2, 2007)

somewhere on gbatemp.net, I've posted a link to the 2nd clue of the identity of the mystery prize. a little sluthing should turn it up as well as the actual identity of the prize.

good luck!


----------



## jgu1994 (Sep 2, 2007)

Awesomeness


----------



## bowmessage (Sep 2, 2007)

You monster, this news was hard to get a look at :]. Oh well, time to start searching.


----------



## Jawas (Sep 2, 2007)

*starts looking


----------



## Bruinbaard (Sep 2, 2007)

is it the link in the japanese power ranger game?


----------



## recover (Sep 2, 2007)

I've checked the wiki and some other places, nothing yet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder who finds it first...


----------



## Beware (Sep 2, 2007)

Is is a licensed shirt from www.the-king-of-games.com??


----------



## silverspoon (Sep 2, 2007)

.


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 3, 2007)

could be. but which one?


----------



## Shinji (Sep 3, 2007)

My guess is that this is a post from the future.  And...you have yet to post the link.  Oh well, it was worth a try, time to find that link of yours


----------



## DaDAM (Sep 3, 2007)

i think i found it
http://www.the-king-of-games.com/kog/series016.html

EDIT: yea that has to be it. i see another pic that looks exactly like the second clue


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 3, 2007)

grrr, just post it here already 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 gah lol, i bet its the mario-kart


----------



## Jdbye (Sep 3, 2007)

QUOTE(bowmessage @ Sep 2 2007 said:


> You monster, this news was hard to get a look at :]. Oh well, time to start searching.


Not really =P
Just looked at where the news item linked to (java script:something('hbr',59567) or something like that), and put the number after http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic= like this:
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=59567


----------



## Shinji (Sep 3, 2007)

is it..by chance....









An unopened original copy of Super Mario Kart, signed by Mario, Luigi, Peach, Yoshi, Toad, DK, Bowser and a random Koopa Troopa?


----------



## El_Taco (Sep 3, 2007)

yep I think it's that too


----------



## thieves like us (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> is it..by chance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


super famicom games didn't come sealed, so you're answer is "no" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also, I'm not sure if you're aware, but mario, luigi, peach, yoshi, toad, donkey kong, bowser and the koopa troopas are not real beings that would able to supply autographs. they are imaginary.

so, maybe what I'm offering is an *imaginary* all-expenses paid vacation with peach and daisy (if you're male) or mario and luigi (if your female) or toad and bowser (should you swing *that* way


----------



## lagman (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 3 2007 said:


> is it..by chance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Silly Shinji-Kun


----------



## Spikey (Sep 5, 2007)

QUOTE(lagman @ Sep 5 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Shinji @ Sep 3 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > is it..by chance....
> ...


Yeah... DK Jr would've signed it, not DK...


----------



## JacobReaper (Sep 8, 2007)

i really think its the mario-kart, the actual kart that you could ride in..


----------

